# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ανταλλάσω-Ζητάω πουλιά > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] Αρσενικο Cockatiel lutino

## chrisada

Χαρίζω τον choco σε ένα άτομο που να έχει πολλά Cockatiel η έστω ένα θηλυκό και ψάχνει ένα αρσενικό για ζευγάρι, Είχα μια φασαρία με τους γονείς μου και μου είπαν ότι ο chocos πρέπει να φύγει γιατί ξυπνάει όλη τη πολυκατοικία με τις φωνές του(Μας έκαναν παραπονα πολλές φορές μέχρι στιγμής άλλα σήμερα ήταν το αποκορύφωμα που μια κ***γρια φώναξε την αστυνομία για διατάραξη κοινής ησυχίας)   :sad: 

Ρώτησα αν τον θέλει η κοπέλα μου η κάποιος άλλος γνωστός μου άλλα ξέρω πως για να είναι ευτυχισμένος καλύτερα να τον χαρίσω σε άτομο που έχει κοκατιλς και κυρίως κανένα θηλυκό για να έχει ταίρι  :sad: 

η απόφαση αυτή με στεναχωρεί πολύ και όσο και να μην θέλω να τον δώσω ξέρω ότι έχουν δίκιο..... και δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι γιαυτό....Μένω στο μοσχάτο όποιος ενδιαφέρεται να μου στείλει pm και να μου υποσχεθεί πως θα τον αγαπάει όσο και εγώ μην πω παραπάνω..  :sad:

----------


## Efthimis98

Μα συγγνώμη δεν τους πείραξε το Ringneck και τους πείραξε το Cockatiel... έλεος... ! Μα τι μυγιάγγιχτοι άνθρωποι υπάρχουν ....
Πιστεύω να ξέρεις την νομοθεσία περί διατάραξης κοινής ησυχίας... από τις 3 - 5 μπορεί μόνο να γίνει μήνυση... μόνο τότε θεωρείτε διατάραξη κοινής ησυχίας!!!! Εκείνες τις ώρες μπορείς να το σκεπάζεις με κάποιο σκουρόχρωμο πανί...  :sad: 

Ακόμη και από τις 6 το πρωί να φωνάζει, δεν μπορούν να σου κάνουν τίποτα... απολύτως!

----------


## Chrisman

Αυτό που λέει ο Ευθύμης ισχύει με μια αλλάγη. Η ώρα κοινής ησυχειας είναι από 2-5 μ.μ (νομίζω τουλάχιστον)  ::  Διάβασε προσεκτικά τον νόμο για να μην κοπανάς το κεφάλι σου στον τοίχο μετά... Είναι κρίμα να αποχωριστείς το φιλαράκι σου. Μια κουβερτούλα είναι η καλήτερη λύση. Επιπλέον αν τα έχεις μέσα το πρωί δεν πρόκειται να σου κάνουν φασαρία, αφού δεν θα βλέπουν το φως του ήλιου. Ξανασκέψου το και συζύτησέ το και πάλι με τους γονείς σου.

----------


## chrisada

μέχρι το απόγευμα σχεδόν είμαι στη δουλειά δυστυχώς.. φως μπαίνει μέσα στο δωμάτιο ακόμα και από τις μικρές τρυπιτσες απο το παντζουρι...  :sad:  και να τον παω σε αλλο δωματιο λιγο δυσκολο γιατι οι γονεις μου εχουν χρονια τωρα εναν γατο και δεν θελω να τον κινδυνεψω να μπει κρυφα μεσα και εχω αλλα μετα προβληματα...

ΥΣ: Ο Chocaras λογικα βρηκε νεο φιλαρακι οπου θα τον αγαπαει πολυ ειμαι σιγουρος γι'αυτο!

----------


## chrisada

το αστειο παντως ειναι to ringneck δεν βγαζει κιχ! μονο σπανια οταν την ενοχλει κατι αλλιως ειναι ησυχη ολη μερα

----------


## xristina_konta

Νομιζω πως αυτα που σου ειπαν παραπανω τα παιδια ειναι σωστα.Δοκιμασε να σκεπαζεις το κλουβι τις ωρες κοινης ησυχιας κααι μετα αποφασιζεις τι να κανεις.Αν επιμεινεις στην αποφαση να τον δωσεις ενδιαφερομαι γιατι εχω 2 θηλυκα και ενα αρσενικο.Και βεβαια δεν το συζητω,εαν αλλαξεις γνωμη τον παιρνεις πισω η αν ζευγαρωσει με καποιο απο τα θυληκα μου σιγουρα εχεις καποια απο τα μικρα του.Ευχομαι βεβαια να βρεις λυση και να το κρατησεις κοντα σου.

----------


## sophiesch

Και εγώ όταν θέλω να κάνουν ησυχία το μεσημέρι τους βάζω ένα ύφασμα σκουρόχρωμο και δεν ακούγετε τίποτα! Κρίμα είναι να χάσεις την παρεούλα σου και εκείνο εσένα!

----------


## Steliosan

Ναι κρις μην σκας   :Sick0019: κανε οτι σου ειπαν τα παιδια αφου υπαρχει λυση μην το δωσεις και ασε τους αλλους (τους γειτονες) να κουρευονται.

----------


## chrisada

καλημερα στη παρεα!

Ξυπναω 5 το πρωι και λειπω στη δουλεια μεχρι 15:00 η 18:00

το ιδιο και οι γονεις μου....

Τα παντζουρια που εχω οσο ναναι μπαινει λιγο φως γιατι εχει τρυπες το παντζουρι και τον εχω ηδη σκεπασμενο με μια λεπτη σκουροχρωμη κουβερτουλα (μην παθει και καμια ασφυξια)

απο εκει και περα μπαινει φως και απο την πορτα του δωματιου γιατι ειναι διπλα το σαλονι και η κουζινα...

οσο και να τα κλεισω ολα δεν γινεται να μην μπει φως καθολου! εδω ξυπναω 5 το πρωι (χωρις ξυπνητήρι καποιες φορες, κοιταω το κινητο και ξυπναει και φωναζει απο το φως του κινητου που ειναι ελαχιστο)

λειπω μεχρι το απογευμα εκεινο το διαστημα θα φωναξει και δεν θα ειμαι εκει να τον ηρεμισω...
και περα απο αυτο δεν νομιζω να ειναι υγιές να τον εχω στο σκοταδι ολη τη μερα και 6 η ωρα που γυρναω που εχει σχεδον βραδιασει εξω να τον ξεσκεπαζω...

----------


## Sophie

Άκουσε να δεις! Μην δώσεις το κοκατιλάκι σου επειδή αυτοί είναι στριμμένοι και μιγιάγγιχτοι!!!  :Fighting0015:   :Mad0054: Επειδή κι εγώ έχω (μπάτζι βέβαια) διαβάσαμε στο ιντερνετ ότι τις ώρες κοινής ησυχίας που είναι 3-5 (το μεσημέρι) μπορούν να φέρουν αστυνομία ή να κάνουν και μήνυση αλλά ΜΌΝΟ εαν τα πτηνά (ή όποιο άλλο ζώο) βρίσκεται στο μπαλκόνι! Εφόσον τα πουλιά τα έχεις στο δωμάτιό σου, δεν μπορούν να σου κάνουν τίποτα! Επίσης δεν νομίζω να έχει απαγορευτεί από το καταστατικό της πολυκατοικίας να έχει κανείς κατοικίδια!  :winky:  Αλλά και πάλι: "*Στο ΦΕΚ ‘Α 191 της 29ης Ιουλίου 2003 δημοσιεύτηκε ο νόμος 3170/2003 περί ζώων συντροφιάς και αδέσποτων ζώων συντροφιάς...
Ο νόμος αυτός λοιπόν,στο άρθρο 6 καθιστά σαφές ότι επιτρέπεται η διατήρηση 2 σκύλων ή 2 γατών ή 1 σκύλου και μιας γάτας σε κάθε διαμέρισμα της πολυκατοικίας,ακόμη και άν το καταστατικό της πολυκατοικίας απαγορεύει την διατήρηση κατοικίδιων ζώων.Η μόνη προυπόθεση που προβλέπεται είναι τα ζώα να διαμένουν στο ίδιο διαμέρισμα με τον ιδιοκτήτη τους και όχι στην βεράντα ή κοινόχρηστους χώρους.Αυτά τα ολίγα προς γνώσιν και συμμόρφωσιν κάποιων που απειλούν με μυνήσεις και εξώσεις..."
*
Υ.Γ.: Ελπίζω να βοήθησα την κατάσταση και να μην δώσεις το κοκατιλάκι σου!!  :Happy:   :winky:   ::

----------


## vasilakis13

απ οτι καταλαβα παντως η κατασταση δυσκολευει ακομα περισσοτερο επειδη ενοχλουνται και οι γονεις του,προσπαθησε να τους πεισεις παντως και στους γειτονες απαντα αυτο που σου ειπε η σοφια

----------


## chrisada

Θελω να τον κρατησω παρα πολυ πιστεψτε με... Απλα ακομα μενω με τους γονεις μου... εστω για κανα 2-3χρονια ακομα μεχρι να βρω μια καλυτερη δουλεια φυσικα.. 
Και οι γονεις μου οταν λενε Κατι ειναι αμετάκλητοι σε αυτο!

Οσο για τους γειτονες το προβλημα δεν ειναι μονο Οτι Αν καταπαταει καποιο αρθρο διαταραξεις κοινης ησυχιας αλλα πως παλια που ειχα σκυλο μου τον ειχαν ριξει φολα στο εξωχικο επειδη καποιος κ***** ενοχληθηκε (το πολυ να γαβγιζε μια φορα η 2 καθε μερα)

και απο τοτε γενικα φοβαμαι καποιους ανθρωπους και τη ψυχολογια τους οσο αφορα τα κατοικιδια μου, μερικοι φτανουν στα ακρα απλα για να περασει το δικο τους και δεν θελω να το ζησω αυτο για αλλη μια φορα η εστω κατι παρομοιο... 
το αλλο θεμα ειναι πως δεν ξερω εγω πως να αντιδρασω... παλια ημουν μικρος με τον σκυλο μου τωρα ομως δεν ειμαι... δεν θελω να παω και να χτυπησω καποιο ατομο και να εχουν αλλα προβληματα στο τελος οι γονεις μου

----------


## vasilakis13

ο παπαγαλος μεσα σε κλουβι στο σπιτι σου ειναι,δυσκολο να του κανουν κατι.
ισα ισα,ενας λογος παραπανω,να μην περασει το δικο τους.το προβλημα που φαινεται αρκετα δυσκολο ειναι οι γονεις σου,εγω παω β λυκειου και καταλαβαινω τι γινεται αν οι γονεις εχουν αντιθετη αποψη...σκουρα τα πραματα
με την προοπτικη παντως οτι θα σε 2-3 χρονια ισως να μενεις μονος σου παλεψε το οσο μπορεις κυριως με τους γονεις σου.

----------


## xrisam

Συμφωνώ με τα παιδιά! Δηλαδή αν ήταν ένα μωράκι στο σπίτι και έκλαιγε από κολικούς ολη μέρα τι θα λέγαν οι γείτονες, να το διώξεις? Άλλα δυστυχώς υπάρχουν τέτοιοι άνθρωποι που δεν αγαπούν τα ζώα και φυσικά αυτοι δεν τα έχουν καλά ούτε με τα έντερά τους!!!!

----------


## iraklis

τελικα τι εγινε με το πουλι?

----------


## demis

Ενταξει παιδια καλώς ή κακώς αποφάσισε να χαρίσει το πουλάκι αμα μένεις με αλλους στο σπίτι ετσι ειναι. Εμεις μπορει να προσπαθούμε αλλα δεν μπορούμε να επεμβουμε τ τι θα κάνει ο αλλος στο σπίτι του, για να έχει αποφασίσει πως θα το δώσει και μάλιστα χωρίς τη θελησή του πάει να πεί πως υπάρχει πρόβλημα στο σπίτι. Να ξεκάθαρίσω οτι δεν το λέω γιατί θέλω να την παρατρίνω να χαρίσει το πουλάκι σε εμένα  αφου έτσι κι αλλίως είμαι  αρκετά μακρία. Ασε που οι γείτονες που έχουν πρόβλημα με τα ζώα δεν παλεύονται! Να θές να βγείς έξω να πας  να πάρεις ενα ψωμί που λεει ο λόγος και να βλέπεις τα μουτρα τους μεσα στα νεύρα και να πετάνε υποννοουμενα οτι τους ενοχλούν τα ζωα σου. Εγω ευτυχώς δεν είχα προβλημα σε αυτο αλλα ο πατέρας μου είχε φίλο που τον κάνανε μύνηση επειδη είχε τα καναρια του στο μπαλκόνι και τους ενοχλούσαν τα μεσημέρια.

----------


## souirkan

Φίλε chrisada αν ισχύει ακόμα η αναζήτησή σου, έχω εγώ ένα θηλυκό cokatiel lutino και σκόπευα στο μέλλον να της πάρω ένα αρσενικό, αλλά για την ώρα την εκπαιδεύω επειδή είναι στραβόξυλο (φαντάζομαι πριν από μένα πέρασε χάλια), για αυτό και χάθηκα από το forum τον τελευταίο καιρό. Αν ο Choco είναι έστω και στοιχειωδώς εξοικειωμένος με την παρουσία ανθρώπων, φαντάζομαι πως θα μπορούσα να τον αναλάβω. Αν είναι αγρίμι κανονικό, δε θα μπορέσω γιατί έχω ένα υπό εκπαίδευση...  :Happy: 

Υ.Γ. Δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα με γείτονες, γιατί πολύ απλά φωνάζουν πιο πολύ και από πληγωμένο τυραννόσαυρο που αντηχεί σε τούνελ!

----------


## amaidonis

> Υ.Γ. Δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα με γείτονες, γιατί πολύ απλά φωνάζουν πιο πολύ και από πληγωμένο τυραννόσαυρο που αντηχεί σε τούνελ!


Ώχ! πού τον βρήκες τον τυραννόσυαρο και μάλιστα "πληγωμένο" και σε "τούνελ"???? Χαχαχαχαχα!!!  :rollhappy: 

Χωρίς πλάκα τώρα, μερικά παπαγαλάκια μπορεί να γίνουν αρκετά "ενοχλητικά" ιδιαίτερα για τους περίοικους...

Είναι μην πέσεις σε "στραβό" γείτονα και σε "στραβό" συγγενή... (...και τώρα προφανώς και σε "στραβό" παπαγαλάκι"...!)

ΚΑΛΗ ΤΥΧΗ στον φίλο μας και στο cockatiel του...!!!  :Anim 25:

----------


## Sophie

> Εγω ευτυχώς δεν είχα προβλημα σε αυτο αλλα ο πατέρας μου είχε φίλο που τον κάνανε μύνηση επειδη είχε τα καναρια του στο μπαλκόνι και τους ενοχλούσαν τα μεσημέρια.


Μα καλά, ενοχλούνταν από τα καναρίνια? Από τα καναρίνια???? Που κελαηδάνε? Τι στριμμένοι!
Δεν σε πιέζουμε να κάνεις κάτι αλλά αφού έχουν πρόβλημα οι γονείς σου... Θα είναι δύσκολο να τους πείσεις εκτός αν προσπαθήσεις πολύ! Αν κατάλαβα καλά, οι γονείς σου δεν έχουν πρόβλημα με τις φωνές από τον choco αλλά φοβούνται μήπως τους κάνουν μήνυση?

----------


## iraklis

ενδιαφερομαι και γω για το πουλι αν ισχυει ακομα η αγγελια εχω ενα κοκατιλ  ημερο μαλλον θυλικο

----------

